# Leerzeilen in <p></p> umwandeln



## TSH (19. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Varialbe ${item.text}, die einen langen Text inkl. Leerzeilen enthält. Diese werden in der HTML-Darstellung aber natürlich verschluckt und ich frage mich, wie ich stattdessen dafür sorgen kann, dass die einzelnen Abschnitte sauber mit 

</p> Tags versehen werden.

Ich könnte natürlich mit suchen/ersetzen arbeiten, aber das finde ich etwas unsauber. Gibt es einen eleganteren Weg?


----------



## CyD (19. Jul 2008)

Am Anfang des Textes "

" anhängen. Jede Leerzeile ( "\n\n" ?) mit "</p>

" ersetzten und am Ende noch "</p>" anhängen. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere, gingen Absätze auch mit "

" bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. 

Du kannst auch zwei Zeilenumbrüche nehmen "

". 
Scheint aber ein ziemlich uneleganter Weg zu sein ;-) 

gruss
CyD


----------



## TSH (19. Jul 2008)

Danke. Die erste Lösung wäre auch meine Idee gewesen. 

 geht glaub ich nicht, nur 
 als leeres Element. Hatte gehofft, es gibt irgendeine JSTL-Funktion wie encodeHTML oder so.


----------

